# IBS-free diet



## dIBS (Dec 12, 2010)

HiI'm new to this forum. For 3 years I have had problems with gas and bloating, my stomach makes weird noises and it's very stressing, especially when in class (university). I've been thinking about going on a diet consisting of only 1 product (maybe pasta) to see if I get better, and then gradually re-introduce other foods into my diet to hopefully find out what's causing my stomach to be upset. Do you have any ideas of what I should eat, that has a very low chance of causing my stomach problems?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All starch probably will make the noises worse.Everyone's stomach always makes some noise (and a complete obstruction needing medical attention just to have a few moments of complete silence is not recommended







)Generally people seem to have more noises when they eat a gassier diet and starch, particularly wheat starch is a major source of gas. If you insist on only eating one or two foods I would go with lean skinless chicken or lean fish and a low gas veggie like sauteed or steamed spinach.


----------



## dIBS (Dec 12, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> All starch probably will make the noises worse.Everyone's stomach always makes some noise (and a complete obstruction needing medical attention just to have a few moments of complete silence is not recommended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the tip. I never thought of chicken myself (I only thought of things lika pasta, rice, potatoes etc.). Do you know any other low-gas veggies than spinach? I also read your IBS story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://john.toebes.com/diet.html has a list of veggies that are low in fructose (although I would avoid potatoes if starch bothers you as starch can be a problem rather than fructose for some)He marks the slightly higher fructose veggies that tend to cause gas from other sugars. So this may be a good list to start with.Fructose doesn't cause gas for everyone, but it is a pretty decent list of veggies to start with and he marks off the cause gas for other reasons veggies.Some IBSers do have issues with fructose, so it may make sense to start with lower fructose veggies (and fruit suggestions) as you try to increase items in your diet.Of the starches rice tends to be the least likely to cause gas so you might find you can have a bit of rice, but I wouldn't do an all rice all the time if gas volume seems to be part of your issue. A small serving with a meal to add some starch is one thing, but to eat enough rice that you get all your calories you need just from rice takes an awful lot of rice.


----------



## dIBS (Dec 12, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> http://john.toebes.com/diet.html has a list of veggies that are low in fructose (although I would avoid potatoes if starch bothers you as starch can be a problem rather than fructose for some)He marks the slightly higher fructose veggies that tend to cause gas from other sugars. So this may be a good list to start with.Fructose doesn't cause gas for everyone, but it is a pretty decent list of veggies to start with and he marks off the cause gas for other reasons veggies.Some IBSers do have issues with fructose, so it may make sense to start with lower fructose veggies (and fruit suggestions) as you try to increase items in your diet.Of the starches rice tends to be the least likely to cause gas so you might find you can have a bit of rice, but I wouldn't do an all rice all the time if gas volume seems to be part of your issue. A small serving with a meal to add some starch is one thing, but to eat enough rice that you get all your calories you need just from rice takes an awful lot of rice.


Ok, great. I will probably try to eat only chicken and one of those good vegetables for a week or so during the christmas break. I guess it's probably a good idea to avoid using spices, right? Again, thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That diet has a list of spices.If you were doing this for allergies I would say avoid all spices to avoid, but I would think you could try some of those not to avoid just to keep food from getting too boring. Generally single ingredient things are better than mixes that may have fillers and stuff in them.


----------

